# looking for reliable car driver service to visit suzhou/wuxi factory from shanghai



## juergenwolf (Feb 24, 2016)

i am a business traveller. i am looking for nice and reliable car driver service to visit some factories in wuxi and suzhou from shanghai.

any good recommendation?


----------



## basstian (Feb 24, 2016)

*i know a good company*

I use one company called elite transfer and they cover shanghai, suzhou, wuxi and other cities.

they have a facebook page--"shanghai airport transfer/car driver service"
I usually pay their driver cash after i use the service.
you can contact their email suzhoutransfers(at)fastservice.com for more info.


----------

